# The Classic



## jeff kushner (Mar 23, 2022)

Sometimes, you just can't beat; The Classic




Coke and Vanilla ice cream.....


----------



## Dragon (Mar 23, 2022)

ahh havent had one of those in a long time!!!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Mar 23, 2022)

jeff kushner said:


> Sometimes, you just can't beat; The Classic
> 
> View attachment 342230
> 
> ...


I always thought the root beer float was the classic. I found these today at the store and a float sounded good so I picked some up.. haven't fixed one yet because I forgot to get some vanilla ice cream before leaving the store.


----------



## Dragon (Mar 24, 2022)

lol you sound like spike, a lot of times when he gos to the store for something he comes back with everything you can think except the one thing he went out to get! lol


----------



## jeff kushner (Mar 25, 2022)

Don't feel bad.......most of can relate entering a room....for something? Just can't remember why we were going there in the first place.

Hey Dragon, where in Michigan? I was born in Ann Arbor and spent my childhood there.


----------



## Dragon (Mar 25, 2022)

were about 25 miles or so from battle creek


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 25, 2022)

I could do a black cherry New York seltzer with Turkey Hill vanilla ice cream... and I like some crushed ice in mine. I have a hammer  anyway u have me hungry for a float  I'll put the root beer seltzer on the grocery list cause that sounds so good I think I'll have to do it a few times


----------



## Dragon (Mar 25, 2022)

they all sound good! but very fatting lol now my favorit mix with coke is wiskey lol I generally have 2 wiskeys and sodas (coke diet decaff) at night just before bed.... Id rather have regular coke...but you can only get the decaff if its diet.....sure wish theyd make plan old decaff coke...


----------



## Thomas tortoise (Mar 25, 2022)

Turtulas-Len said:


> I always thought the root beer float was the classic. I found these today at the store and a float sounded good so I picked some up.. haven't fixed one yet because I forgot to get some vanilla ice cream before leaving the store.
> View attachment 342239


I hear the glass bottle root bear is the best so nice choice!


----------



## jaizei (Mar 26, 2022)

If you're gonna use Coke for a float, you might as well add some peanuts


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 26, 2022)

jaizei said:


> If you're gonna use Coke for a float, you might as well add some peanuts


They do have ice cream like that and chocolate chunks in it  I still have vanilla in the freezer darn you tomorrow is grocery shopping day  I'm intent on the bottled Root beer New York seltzer.


----------



## Dragon (Mar 26, 2022)

ahh now how did you know i put penuts in my coke lol at least when we have some....penuts are one of those foods I have to be careful with.....they can trigger the migrains... but every now and then we get some....might have to ask spike to pick up a small bag for me sometime soon.....


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 27, 2022)

I couldn't find the New York seltzer root beer flavor but IBC has one that doesn't use corn syrup so a root beer float is on for dessert today.


----------



## zolasmum (Mar 27, 2022)

jeff kushner said:


> Sometimes, you just can't beat; The Classic
> 
> View attachment 342230
> 
> ...


I clearly have missed out on this all my life (i'm in the uk, so perhaps that explains it) -what do you do - just put ice-cream on top of the fizzy drink - how much of each?
Angie


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 27, 2022)

zolasmum said:


> I clearly have missed out on this all my life (i'm in the uk, so perhaps that explains it) -what do you do - just put ice-cream on top of the fizzy drink - how much of each?
> Angie


When I was just a teen back in the 60's, all my friends and I would gather in the local 5 and dime for a pop. You could also get a float and this is how they made it. In a tall glass they would put crushed ice in it with your coke or whatever pop you wanted. Coke, Pepsi, Root beer. You have to make sure there's enough room for your scoop or two of ice cold ice cream otherwise you'll have a volcano  served with a tall spoon and a straw


----------



## zolasmum (Mar 27, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> When I was just a teen back in the 60's, all my friends and I would gather in the local 5 and dime for a pop. You could also get a float and this is how they made it. In a tall glass they would put crushed ice in it with your coke or whatever pop you wanted. Coke, Pepsi, Root beer. You have to make sure there's enough room for your scoop or two of ice cold ice cream otherwise you'll have a volcano  served with a tall spoon and a straw


Thanks for your reply - now I have to freeze some ice, find a long enough spoon. and a hammer - something to try next week,for sure !
Angie


----------

